# Warning - Frustrated vent!!



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, so I had my TT on February 2. I had my first follow-up with my Endo at 2 weeks (or so) after surgery. He put me on Synthroid and then said he wanted to see me again in 3 months. I thought that was a little long to go, but whatever, I made the appointment. I get a letter in the mail the other day saying that he was "unable to keep" that appointment and for me to call and reschedule. Ugh, whatever, no biggie. So, I call today and explain about the letter and the receptionist asks me who my Endo is (it's a group of them) and when I tell her, she goes, "Oh, he retired. Our next available appointment is JULY BECAUSE ALL THE OTHER DOCTORS ARE HAVING TO TAKE IN MY ENDO'S PATIENTS!!!" Oh my heavenly day, are you kidding me?? Really?? Freakin' JULY??? I told her that was completely unacceptable since I had just had surgery in July and haven't been seen since starting Synthroid and if they couldn't get me in any faster then I would have to find a new Endo. Great. I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ticked!! :anim_38::aim25::anim_08::anim_38::aim33::anim_08:

Ok, thanks for listening!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so sorry! That is crazy. Are you still waiting to hear back from them?
I would be super concerned and frustrated too. Those levels need to be checked.
How are you feeling?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, so I had my TT on February 2. I had my first follow-up with my Endo at 2 weeks (or so) after surgery. He put me on Synthroid and then said he wanted to see me again in 3 months. I thought that was a little long to go, but whatever, I made the appointment. I get a letter in the mail the other day saying that he was "unable to keep" that appointment and for me to call and reschedule. Ugh, whatever, no biggie. So, I call today and explain about the letter and the receptionist asks me who my Endo is (it's a group of them) and when I tell her, she goes, "Oh, he retired. Our next available appointment is JULY BECAUSE ALL THE OTHER DOCTORS ARE HAVING TO TAKE IN MY ENDO'S PATIENTS!!!" Oh my heavenly day, are you kidding me?? Really?? Freakin' JULY??? I told her that was completely unacceptable since I had just had surgery in July and haven't been seen since starting Synthroid and if they couldn't get me in any faster then I would have to find a new Endo. Great. I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ticked!! :anim_38::aim25::anim_08::anim_38::aim33::anim_08:
> 
> Ok, thanks for listening!!


Oh, man!! Well, as a nurse you know several things; 2 being............you are probably hypothyroid to the enth degree and you don't need an endo. Any good and caring doctor can get you on track.

Due to the fact that you had thyroid cancer, it is "imperative" that your TSH be suppressed at all times. Lest I remind you. And I know I don't need to.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! I share your anger.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

> I am so sorry! That is crazy. Are you still waiting to hear back from them?
> I would be super concerned and frustrated too. Those levels need to be checked.
> How are you feeling?


No, I decided that since July was the earliest they could get me in, I'll just find a new doctor. I'm feeling pretty good, so that's good, but yes I need those levels checked!!



> Oh, man!! Well, as a nurse you know several things; 2 being............you are probably hypothyroid to the enth degree and you don't need an endo. Any good and caring doctor can get you on track.
> 
> Due to the fact that you had thyroid cancer, it is "imperative" that your TSH be suppressed at all times. Lest I remind you. And I know I don't need to.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! I share your anger.


As always, you've got my back Andros! :hugs: Fortunately, I'm fairly certain that my general practitioner here where I live will be able to take care of me until I can get in to an Endo. I might just stay with my MD if things work out well enough. I'm going to be calling him in just a moment. I'm going to request TSH, Free T3 and Free T4, calcium, and phosphorus. Is there anything else you recommend that I ask for?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

That's infuriating. If anything, the other doctors should have extended their hours to accommodate the retired doctor's patients.....or hired a new physician.

A few years back I wanted to see a particular Ob/Gyn who was considered the best in the area. As a new patient I had to wait a YEAR to get in to see her. A YEAR. Can you imagine? Anyway, I booked the appointment and about 6 months into the wait I needed to see her . So I called and was told that since I had not seen her yet, there was no way they could get me in earlier. The only option was to see one of the other doctors in her practice and then stick with that doctor. No switching doctors. [Say WHAT?] So I reluctantly went to another doctor in another practice to resolve the current problem, fully intending to go to the "great doctor" when that annual appointment date came up.

A day before my year long-awaited appointment I thought it curious that I had not received a telephonic reminder of the appointment. So I called "Dr. Great's" office and was told, "WHAT appointment. You're not down on the books. We can get you in to see her....in 12 months."

Are you kidding? No way. Not in this lifetime.

Every chance I get I tell my friends to tell their friends to not use "Dr. Great." Her skills may be extraordinary, but with such a poor office staff what good is it????


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Hillary,

I am sorry for your situation. I would not under any circumstances wait that long.

If push comes to shove, get yourself the full profile for $119 at healthcheckusa.com and pull your own labs then take them to your family doc for a script if needed. You know how to read labs by now. If you are really hypo, there's no reason to stay that way.

I would not put up with that crap - not for a minute. You got the hardest part done without incident. Don't let this little setback mar the experience. Do what you gotta do.

Here's the test you want:

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_t...gs/Thyroid_Function_Profile_with_TSH,_Premium

Try one of these coupon codes to get a discount:

coupon code:
HCUSA2308
13% Off 
coupon code: 
GOOGLE12
12% OFF

coupon code: 
STTM10
10% discount.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Wow! I can't even begin to imagine how frustrated you are. An average person would think that the retiring doctor would make his/her partners aware of patients that needed more immediate care so that they could be worked into the scedule. Hard to believe that these so called "professionals" didn't think to do that. Makes you wonder what else might slip their minds. Good luck finding a new endo, I'll be sending good thoufghts your way in the meantime.:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> No, I decided that since July was the earliest they could get me in, I'll just find a new doctor. I'm feeling pretty good, so that's good, but yes I need those levels checked!!
> 
> As always, you've got my back Andros! :hugs: Fortunately, I'm fairly certain that my general practitioner here where I live will be able to take care of me until I can get in to an Endo. I might just stay with my MD if things work out well enough. I'm going to be calling him in just a moment. I'm going to request TSH, Free T3 and Free T4, calcium, and phosphorus. Is there anything else you recommend that I ask for?


You know what?? You and your MD can learn together. It is not that hard as you well know. Proper labs and proper as well as timely titration and you are good to go. What in the world is so hard about that?

If you feel good, there is no need for any other tests that I can see.

Glad you have chosen an alternative. I am relieved.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm wondering why he didn't send a letter out to let his patients know that he was retiring. That was a bit insensitive don't you think. He was just probably to excited about all the golf he will be playing soon. I hope everything works out for you and that your regular MD can keep you feeling good while you wait for and endo.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

peaches said:


> I'm wondering why he didn't send a letter out to let his patients know that he was retiring. That was a bit insensitive don't you think. He was just probably to excited about all the golf he will be playing soon. I hope everything works out for you and that your regular MD can keep you feeling good while you wait for and endo.


Peaches.....the guy sold his remaining business to his old partners most likely. Money comes first...not patients don't you know.

By not telling the patients the doctor left he intentionally put them in a bind in an effort to retain a larger percentage of them. Otherwise, if he actually cared about those he served, he would have sent a nice little letter and they all would have found another practice somewhere.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

peaches said:


> I'm wondering why he didn't send a letter out to let his patients know that he was retiring. That was a bit insensitive don't you think.


I sure wondered the same thing. That's what irritates me more than anything. How do you make an appointment with someone when you know you're retiring. Of course, the other option is he DIDN'T know he was retiring, in which case makes me wonder why he retired so fast??!!

Oh well, I have an appointment in the morning with my regular doctor. Surely he will pull those labs. If not, phil, I will use the company you recommended! Thanks!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

hillaryedrn said:


> I sure wondered the same thing. That's what irritates me more than anything. How do you make an appointment with someone when you know you're retiring. Of course, the other option is he DIDN'T know he was retiring, in which case makes me wonder why he retired so fast??!!
> 
> Oh well, I have an appointment in the morning with my regular doctor. Surely he will pull those labs. If not, phil, I will use the company you recommended! Thanks!


Good deal! Stay on top of it and perhaps "suggest" to your family doc what tests to run: *FT3, FT4, Total T3, Total T4 and TSH*...may want to get a *Calcium test* too just to be sure.

A lot of family docs will pull just TSH or TSH with FT4 only. Try to "guide" him along so you get a good set of labs and take it from there.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, phil! I always appreciate answers from you folks with alot of experience! hugs1

I go at 220 this afternoon. Here's what I was going to request:

TSH, Free T3, Free T4, calcium, and phosphorus. I will add the totals to that. Anything else I should get while I'm there? You guys are sooooo helpful!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

hillaryedrn said:


> Thanks, phil! I always appreciate answers from you folks with alot of experience! hugs1
> 
> I go at 220 this afternoon. Here's what I was going to request:
> 
> TSH, Free T3, Free T4, calcium, and phosphorus. I will add the totals to that. Anything else I should get while I'm there? You guys are sooooo helpful!


If you really want to test it all, you can probably add a Vitamin D to the list so you get that whole Calc/Vit D connection working for you since they work closely together.

Normally I would say don't worry about the T3 and T4 totals but since you are so newly de-thyroidised  I would opt for the whole shabang....at least until you are stable for a while - 4 -6 months down the road perhaps.

Once your numbers are good and have been there for a bit, then you take it down to just TSH and FT4 if you want for your 3 and 6 month checkups but I would still get one "mac daddy" test done at least once a year that is a bit more comprehensive - and not just thyroid....a good solid overall checkup and set of labs once a year will keep you in good shape.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Once your numbers are good and have been there for a bit, then you take it down to just TSH and FT4 if you want for your 3 and 6 month checkups but I would still get one "mac daddy" test done at least once a year that is a bit more comprehensive - and not just thyroid....a good solid overall checkup and set of labs once a year will keep you in good shape.


I agree with Nasdaqphil. I would go for the whole shabang for your first test after your procedure. That will give a good starting point from which you can compare later tests and your next years "mac daddy" test. That will show you where you've been and how well you are progressing.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds great, guys, thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Thanks, phil! I always appreciate answers from you folks with alot of experience! hugs1
> 
> I go at 220 this afternoon. Here's what I was going to request:
> 
> TSH, Free T3, Free T4, calcium, and phosphorus. I will add the totals to that. Anything else I should get while I'm there? You guys are sooooo helpful!


I sure hope to hear a good report that this GP will work w/ you. If he does, he is worth gold in your hand. Like I say, you can learn together.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Sounds great, guys, thanks!!


I do agree re having a "baseline" on these labs. Capital idea, that! Ha, ha!


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness! What is it with endo's?! Mine drives me insane as well. I'm switching to one that is highly recommended by a friend. 3 months and now more is way to long for you to go without being checked! I have to wait 2 months (3 since my surgery) from my starting dose of Synthroid to go back and that even seemed long to me. Glad to hear you got an appt with your MD though! That is great! Are they going to check your thyroglobulin levels as well? I know that is one of the labs I have to have done in 6 weeks. The joys of thyroid cancer right? Hope all went well today!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Stacy, I don't know if this applies, but usually the best endo's are much in demand and are overbooked with appointments. [Big sigh.]


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

> A lot of family docs will pull just TSH or TSH with FT4 only. Try to "guide" him along so you get a good set of labs and take it from there.


That is EXACTLY what he wanted to do! LOL! :tongue0013: I did have to stifle a chuckle when he said, "Well, usually when I REALLY want to know how a thyroid is working, I do a TSH and FT4." I took a small breath and reminded him that those might be ok normally, but since I don't HAVE a thyroid. . . LOL! :tongue0013: Anyway, I got him to run a TSH, Free T3, Free T4, Total T3, Total T4 and calcium. He was like, "If you insist. . . " I explained that for my first follow-up on Synthroid that this was necessary. He didn't want to do the T3's really at all. I said, "So, what if I'm not converting well and need a T3 supplement?" Anyway, long story short, he walked me to the lab area and talked with the lab tech for a bit, then just looked at me and goes, "Ok, what all do you want?" and just wrote it down! ROFL!! :tongue0015:

On a side note, for those of you who remember, I had a HELLACIOUS time getting any doctor to listen to me and agree that my thyroid needed to come out. This was my first visit to my regular MD since the -ectomy. So I was updating him and what not. He didn't have a copy of the final path report (I assured him I would get him a copy) but I told him that they said while it was not full-blown cancer, it was pre-cancerous. I said, "Looks like we got it out in time to avoid the headache/heartache that comes with cancer!" He replied with, "Wow!! That's wonderful! Guess it was a good thing that you were so persistant!" Uh, yeah, LOL! :tongue0015:

Anyway, thought that was funny! I'll post lab results when I get them. It will probably be Monday or Tuesday since all thyroid labs are send-out.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Good for you! Unfortunately, I know how these doctors usually operate. You almost always have to push to get what you need - within reason of course. If you come armed with knowledge, like you did, its hard to argue against your requests. You made valid points and he conceded. Good for YOU!!! 

Now that you got the tests you need, the next step is to get those scripts tweaked if needed so you are running at 100%. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the guy starts running more T3's for his patients either. You might have taught him something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> That is EXACTLY what he wanted to do! LOL! :tongue0013: I did have to stifle a chuckle when he said, "Well, usually when I REALLY want to know how a thyroid is working, I do a TSH and FT4." I took a small breath and reminded him that those might be ok normally, but since I don't HAVE a thyroid. . . LOL! :tongue0013: Anyway, I got him to run a TSH, Free T3, Free T4, Total T3, Total T4 and calcium. He was like, "If you insist. . . " I explained that for my first follow-up on Synthroid that this was necessary. He didn't want to do the T3's really at all. I said, "So, what if I'm not converting well and need a T3 supplement?" Anyway, long story short, he walked me to the lab area and talked with the lab tech for a bit, then just looked at me and goes, "Ok, what all do you want?" and just wrote it down! ROFL!! :tongue0015:
> 
> On a side note, for those of you who remember, I had a HELLACIOUS time getting any doctor to listen to me and agree that my thyroid needed to come out. This was my first visit to my regular MD since the -ectomy. So I was updating him and what not. He didn't have a copy of the final path report (I assured him I would get him a copy) but I told him that they said while it was not full-blown cancer, it was pre-cancerous. I said, "Looks like we got it out in time to avoid the headache/heartache that comes with cancer!" He replied with, "Wow!! That's wonderful! Guess it was a good thing that you were so persistant!" Uh, yeah, LOL! :tongue0015:
> 
> Anyway, thought that was funny! I'll post lab results when I get them. It will probably be Monday or Tuesday since all thyroid labs are send-out.


Oh, dear Lord. I pray that God give us strength, knowledge and wisdom so we can deal with these so-called doctors.

That is some story and some experience. Good thing you are "armed" w/ the sword of knowledge.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Knowledge IS power!!!

I believe the only way to get control over your disease is to get the knowledge, stay on top of it, and be pro-active in your treatment decisions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Knowledge IS power!!!
> 
> I believe the only way to get control over your disease is to get the knowledge, stay on top of it, and be pro-active in your treatment decisions.


I agree with that statement 100%. Ha, ha!!! Knowledge also helps remove fear.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

YAY!!!! hugs4 Glad to see things are moving in an upward direction for you. Persistence is key.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hillary-Glad you are getting some progress and that your presistence is paying off! 

CA-Lynn: Yes unfortunately so. I didn't mean to sound down on endo's b/c what they do is necessary for all of us. However I have/had one of the best endo's in our area but have been treated horribly by his staff (and him at times as well) and kept being put off to get my RAI therapy done after my surgery to remove my thyroid cancer. Needless to say it took a lot of badgering on our part to get it through their heads that I wasn't lying and indeed was as bad off as I was. But like other people said persistence is key and it did pay off as we finally convinced them I needed the RAI quickly so I could start on my synthroid quickly. Now I will be under a different doctor (who I can't get in until August...once again a good endo but thankfully with a much better staff) for my follow ups.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

> Oh, dear Lord. I pray that God give us strength, knowledge and wisdom so we can deal with these so-called doctors.
> 
> That is some story and some experience. Good thing you are "armed" w/ the sword of knowledge.


Hahaha! Exactly! So far, I'm pleased with how things are going. We'll see what happens once I get results back and try to tweak the meds. I'll post results when I get them!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Good for you!

I have wondered lately what it would be like to have a physician treating my Hashimoto's who also has Hashimoto's disease. So far, I have had a very positive experience with my endo, but man, it would be interesting to have a doctor who also has suffered from the same symptoms.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Stacy,

I hear what you're saying. I had the greatest endocrinologist for 15 years. He was SUPER. He also acted in the unofficial capacity as my PCP...that is, when something else went wrong he would call up a [e.g., cardiologist, rheumatologist] and get me in with them, even those these docs weren't taking new patients. So he got me established with several excellent doctors to manage my healthcare.

Then one day, after about 15 years, I came for my quarterly appointment with the beloved endocrinologist. After we did the usual stuff he told me that he was selling his part of the practice and moving out of state. But not to worry, because a new doctor in their practice would take over my case, if I wanted. I was CRUSHED; I went home and CRIED!

I saw the new doctor in the practice my next visit. Really nice and knowledgeable, but just not the same. But he kept me out of trouble, and he LISTENED so that was fine. A year or so later that doctor decided to leave the practice, leaving two other endocrinologists. So I saw one of the other guys and it was definitely not a match made in heaven. Not to mention the fact that the office staff - formerly great folks - had morphed into snappy jerks. I collected copies of my file and left.

I saw another endocrinologist in another city. Wasn't a good fit. Saw yet another endo-doc and, well, forget him. Then I saw another endocrinologist and I really liked her....and she was a friend of my long-time endocrinologist, so I thought I'd try her. She was great - but her staff screwed up my appointment and my billing...and kept me waiting 3 hours once. Then a second time. On the third visit I saw that endocrinologist and told her why I couldn't continue seeing her because her office staff was inept and my blood pressure couldn't take it. Turns out that the person in the office was her mother-in-law [big mistake, she confided, but....]. Do do you know what she did to keep me as a patient? She has me come in on her "no-patients, just office work" day as a special favor to me. No waiting. She's phenomenal and I really appreciate her making this exception. But I also recognize that she's one in a million.

So I've had my share of lousy endocrinologists and even worse office staff. And in the end what I learned is that sometimes you've gotta' kiss a lot of frogs before you find a prince[ss].


----------

